# 4 weeks pregnant - pains in my right side - Ectopic?



## Trude27 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

Would really appreciate some reassurance here.  I tested positive on Wednesday this week and since then have been experiencing what I can only describe as a "discomfort" in my lower abdomen on the right side.  It's not so much of a pain but more a pressure.  I can feel this mostly when I move around almost as if something is pressing.

I am freaking out this could be the symptoms of an Ectopic pregnancy although I am not bleeding.

I called my clinic this morning hoping they might ask me in for a scan to rule it out but they just said it was nothing to worry about as it could be my uterus stretching to accomodate the pregnancy and also if it was an Eptopic I wouldn't get the symptoms until week 5 or 6 of my pregnancy.  But I am very in tune with my body and am worried that this could be the start of it.

Has anyone had anything similar or can offer any advice to stop me panicking please!!

Thanks all
Trude
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
All what your are and have been feeling is quite common in early pregnancy , but if you are worried it might be worth having an early scan just to put your mind at ease 

Good Luck, and enjoy your pregnancy 
Jo
x x x


----------

